# Another good experience with SGS



## TessC (Aug 31, 2009)

I placed an order for the stuff I need for my swap items with Southern Garden Scents on Friday, received my package today. Can't beat that sort of speed and the order was, as always, 100% accurate and packed snugly. Love them.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 31, 2009)

*x*

thanks for the tip-i've never used them before, but will add them to my "hit-list".

where are they located?  and how are their f/o's?


----------



## TessC (Aug 31, 2009)

They're in Georgia, which is perfect for me.   I've only ordered 8 FOs from them so far, and haven't been disappointed once. Mata Hari is my favorite FO ever and I'm going to be making a simple roll-on perfume from it, gorgeous stuff. 

One of the reasons I placed my initial order with them was this mold, and oh wow does that thing do an awesome job on salt bars. No worrying about cutting too early or too late, they're just perfect.


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 22, 2009)

I, too, love SGS.  Their fragrances are strong and true, shipping is fast, and customer service is wonderful.


----------

